# Haunted Mansion Statue



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey guys! Sorry I have not been around as of late. I have been busy with filling customer orders. Well i just sculpted 1 of the Haunted Mansion statues. I will be working on the woman sometime today. Here is the male statue and thanks for looking. They both will be cast in resin.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your details are masterful!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I remember that guy! nicely done!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Great job on this one! I love how creative you are and how you always pick my favorite characters to bring to life....(sort of kind of makes me wonder if you can read my mind....and if so....shhhhh about 'you know what'....) Really lovely work!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Much appreciated! Still tweaking the Male statue and will be working on the woman tonight . And I will also be working on a LIFE SIZE Hatbox Ghost ! More to come on that in the future!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Will you be doing a vaccuform on these also? Looks great.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great work... as always.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

scourge999 said:


> Will you be doing a vaccuform on these also? Looks great.


 Thanks!!Yes I will be doing them to acomadate the illusion of the busts following you. Thanks Cathy! Always a pleasure!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow,, he looks fabulous!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks! I still have to tweak a few things here and there. I also started to block the forms of the Lady bust last night. Hope to have the pics up soon!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Another awesome piece. Can't wait to see the follow bust.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Don't even need to say it anymore, because you already know, but I will say it again. Terrific work as always where you are concerned. I could see you selling alot of these. Now if we can just get you to scuplt a cool gargoyle cemetery fence column topper.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks very much guys for the compliments. The illusion part is not that hard to accpmplish. Kprimm you are always so very kind and I thank you for that!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job....again!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Bob! Started the Lady Bust and hope to have some pics up soon


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love the detail GP! Nice work.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Your skills are amazing


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys! here is the Lady Bust. Almost complete!.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Bob!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Completed their sculpts! They will be cast in resin. More pics to follow!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Are you going to do the negative versions of these, like the originals in the HM?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

fontgeek said:


> Are you going to do the negative versions of these, like the originals in the HM?


 Yes. I will be offering half versions and full versions of the busts. The half versions are the ones needed to make the illusion of the busts following you.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

bobzilla said:


> Sweet!


Thanks Zilla! Always a pleasure!


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

GP great work on all your Haunted Mansion ghosts. By your posts I'm assuming that you sell the final version, is this the case? And if so what would the cost be?


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

SoCal Scare said:


> GP great work on all your Haunted Mansion ghosts. By your posts I'm assuming that you sell the final version, is this the case? And if so what would the cost be?


Thanks very much. Once they are completed I will be offering them for sale. Memebers can pm me for prices.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Fantastic, ill keep an eye on your posts for completion.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

The male bust is complete! An all day all night process! I'll be posting his pics later on. The lady bust will be completed next weekend!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

*haunted Mansion Staring Bust COMPLETED!!!*

I just finished this today. been making his mold all day yesterday! I still have the woman bust to cast , but she will be done by next weekend! Well here he is one of the staring busts from the HM! I really like the way he came out. He is made of resin (plastic) and measures 18 inces tall. here are a few pics and I hope you guys like him as much as I do!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

excellent craftsmanship!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks you very much!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

I will be casting the Female bust this weekend!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

*Staring Lady Bust completed!*










Made out of resin and backfilled with polyfoam!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wickedly cool GP!
It's fun to see your creations. And they are beautiful creations!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Lunatic!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok! Good news! I have found some clear plastic that I will be using to make half casts of the busts! That will give the illusion of them following you. I can't wait to make this happen!!!


----------



## ElviraGultch (Aug 24, 2007)

Great job!!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

ElviraGultch said:


> Great job!!!


Thanks! I am still waiting on my clear plastic.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I am so jealous of your sculpting skills! Awesome job on both of them!!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

*Haunted Lady*

This Haunted Mansion Lady is off to her new home in London England!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow! You're INTERNATIONAL!!! Woohoo!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

London, eh, good deal!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys! I am still working on the effect for them following you. The plastic i had purchased was not the way they said it would work. So now I have to order from another supplier. I WILL MAKE THIS WORK!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Off to their New Home in Massachusetts!


----------

